# Beard Rot



## bgbk-8 (Sep 2, 2008)

I hunted 4 days during my turkey season and finally called one in that was in full strut. He was a beautiful bird which had a full fan so I think he was at least 2 years old but his beard was forked and only about 3" long. I wasn't sure if he was a late Jake or what but waited for a Tom with a normal beard. Later I was told that some Tom's get "beard rot" which is associated with a rough winter...is this true?


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I dont know anything about beard rot, but beards are fairly brittle and he could have broken it off fighting etc.. or even got it shot off by another hunter.


----------



## Illgodownintheswamp (Dec 8, 2008)

I know their beards will freeze and break off.


----------

